# My New little Babies



## Black*Fox (Jul 6, 2007)

They Finnaly Hatched! As of July 3rd, my outh finnaly started poping out mantids. I got about 200, then we didn't see any more. I learned this morning though it can be a good idea to keep the outh in a container for several weeks after the initial hatch though. We woke up to about 60 more mantids crawling over the counter top.

I still don't know what kind they are, but I hope to find out when they get a little bigger. Anyway, I got some fairly bad picts of what the nursury looked like when I got up in the morning, and some other picts of the individual containers I put them in.

Each baby is about half an inch, and brown with thin yellow lines around running around their sides. (If by chance anyone thinks they know what species they are feel free to tell me. I know it will be hard to say.)


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 6, 2007)

Well done, its really exciting when u get a ooth hatch, good luck with them,

my guess of the species would be either sphodromantis, Hierodula (african and Asian) or chinese.

Ben.M 8)


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

Heh heh! Nice one, I hope you don't plan to keep them all.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2007)

> Heh heh! Nice one, I hope you don't plan to keep them all.


Most of them will die anyways.


----------



## Black*Fox (Jul 6, 2007)

> Heh heh! Nice one, I hope you don't plan to keep them all.


Would if I could, but I think I'd need to be God. It'll probably be more like six or seven.

And like I said, I had a lot of :roll: 'late bloomers', so theres no telling how many are loose in the house. (We think we got all of them, but they're so small!)



> my guess of the species would be either sphodromantis, Hierodula (african and Asian) or chinese.


Thanks! I'll do some homework and see if I can get any exact matches.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

What do you plan to do with the extra little buggers.


----------



## Black*Fox (Jul 6, 2007)

> What do you plan to do with the extra little buggers.


We ended up putting them outside in the trees and bushes, which probably wasn't the best solution but it was the easyest.  I have plenty of food for 6 or 7, but shy of 300 is pushing the supply a little. Our yard it teaming with small bugs and insects though, so it should help cut those down at least.

And I searched this forum a little, I'm thinking the babies look most like either the Chinese or Hierodul. They definatly have white eyes, but I can't tell it there is any green through them.

I _just_ took some more pictures of the ones outside (which are the ones that surprised me this morning,) and I'll post them soon, but I have to photo-shop them first so they are convieniant sized.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

No, no, no. Putting them outside was the best solution. You'll always see mantids now.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 6, 2007)

Ekk if they arn't chinese your done for.


----------



## Black*Fox (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, since I kept seven, and my Dad decided to catch one too, I'd expect we have at least _one_ male and femail. So we can breed them when they're older, but I do hope the ones outside do good as well! It would be awsome to find wild babies next year.


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

> Ekk if they arn't chinese your done for.


I thought they were Chinese. :?


----------



## Black*Fox (Jul 8, 2007)

> I thought they were Chinese. :?


We arn't sure yet, but I _think_ we narrowed it down to either Chinese or Asian. Or, they might surprise me yet again and be none of the above. I'm still waiting untill they are a little older and bigger when it should be easyer to tell.


----------

